# Kubota L345 air pressure in hydraulic reservoir



## PK345 (Sep 9, 2019)

My new to me L345dt hydraulic system is weak and barely lifts FEL or PTO arms and builds air pressure in reservoir, the pump seems to cavitate and I find no leaks in the system. I am new to this forum and will appreciate any ideas on where to start.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The 345 parts diagram shows what looks like a suction screen/filter in the line leading to the hydraulic pump. Removing and cleaning that screen would be where I would start


----------



## PK345 (Sep 9, 2019)

Fedup said:


> The 345 parts diagram shows what looks like a suction screen/filter in the line leading to the hydraulic pump. Removing and cleaning that screen would be where I would start


Thank you for your reply, I did find the screen today and it was clogged, cleaned it and hydraulics are working as they should. I am going to operate the tractor a bit and recheck/clean the screen before I drain contaminated oil and replace with fresh.

Paul


----------

